# Acoustic Frog Has A Cloudy Eyes And Started Floating On Top Of Water Surface!



## InveterateAquarist (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi there I have an aquistic frog that just recently got some defects in her eyes: they become cloudy and she starts floating at the top of surface.

Long story short, I had a 3 Frogs for about a month, and after a week or even less the first one started floating and died eventually after a day or so but with no any symptoms or cloudy eyes - nothing like that. So, after 2 weeks I have moved 2 frogs from 50-Gallon tank to 10 gallons and after a week the second one start has a cloudy eye and floating.

https://prnt.sc/imur11

It's a new tank 2 weeks old.

Ph level: 7.2
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0.25ppm
Nitrate: 10ppm

Please advise what is that could be?


----------

